# HMS Blackcap (pic heavy)



## Sport160 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, First post so please be gentle with me  This trip was inspired by Tom83's visit, I was off work and decided to go have a look myself. It is the first time I have gone exploring with my camera and except from holiday snaps the first lot of pics I have took for a good few years. More to come over the next few months as I will have more time at weekends now its a bit cold to be messing with daft cars  Anyway here they are ..... 




























































































































































Thanks for looking, I hope I have put this in the correct section and not broke any forum rules ?


----------



## hydealfred (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome Sport160 - some nice shots but a little bit of history on future posts would help. I for one know nothing of the site so cant really put it into context. Don't let that put you off though


----------



## evilnoodle (Nov 10, 2010)

Some good pics there, matey.
The building is Shells research facility and test track (which uses part of the old runway)

Did you look in the bunker at the side of the building? There is another one further over too.


----------



## Sport160 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks and comment noted, I wasn't that clued up on this site but I have known where it is for a long time now as I used to sneak in and around it when I was primary school age  Here is a link to Tom83's post which inspired my visit with a camera http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10145&highlight=hms+blackcap


----------



## Sport160 (Nov 10, 2010)

evilnoodle said:


> Some good pics there, matey.
> The building is Shells research facility and test track (which uses part of the old runway)
> 
> Did you look in the bunker at the side of the building? There is another one further over too.



I have been around them before but didn't venture over that way on this visit as its quite close to the farm next door, and he was out in his tractor


----------



## evilnoodle (Nov 10, 2010)

Sport160 said:


> I have been around them before but didn't venture over that way on this visit as its quite close to the farm next door, and he was out in his tractor



There is a bunker right next to the Shell building....you walked past it to get there


----------



## Sport160 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah I know, when you head over that way you are in view if anyone is in the field next door and as I was wearing quite a bright coat I kept out of sight


----------



## tom83 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Sport, cool pics.

Theres loads to see outside of the site, in and around Appleton Thorn.

The Battle HQ is on the other side of the motorway, as well as a few hangers and other out buildings.


----------



## Sport160 (Nov 11, 2010)

tom83 said:


> Hi Sport, cool pics.
> 
> Theres loads to see outside of the site, in and around Appleton Thorn.
> 
> The Battle HQ is on the other side of the motorway, as well as a few hangers and other out buildings.



I've been round those a few times when I was younger, not that I'm that old now mind !


----------



## ceejam (Nov 11, 2010)

15 seconds? Ive been idle for years. 

Nice report, Theres lots to see of Blackcap spread out over the area, over the motorway in the industrial estate and in Appleton itself, it is a nice little wander on a warm day.
well done


----------



## Sport160 (Nov 11, 2010)

ceejam said:


> 15 seconds? Ive been idle for years.
> 
> Nice report, Theres lots to see of Blackcap spread out over the area, over the motorway in the industrial estate and in Appleton itself, it is a nice little wander on a warm day.
> well done





Thanks


----------



## tom83 (Nov 11, 2010)

Are you local to Warrington Sport?? Loads of sites local


----------



## Sport160 (Nov 11, 2010)

Warrington born and bred, used to be loads more places in Warrington but it has been developed a lot over the last 15 years or so. I am keen to go exploring again round what has been left derelict


----------



## tigger2 (Nov 11, 2010)

Depressing to see that the chavs have done even more damage to the Shell Antrobus site.


----------



## urko1 (Dec 28, 2010)

*blackcap*

the manhole covers have started to go as well.


----------

